# [Beta] Simpleplay Trial Version



## cincij (Jun 25, 2011)

Thread Author #*1*  







Yesterday, 08:43 PM  
Member​cincij










Join Date: Jul 2010 
Posts: 9 
Thanked 1 Time in 1 Post 
Likes Received: 0 
Activity:







 








*[BETA] simplePLAY Media Player* 
Hello All,

We are currently looking for beta testers for the trial version of simplePLAY media player for Android. The trial version will eventually be available for free from the Android market, and the full version will remain $0.99 USD.

The paid app has been available for just over 6 months, and details can be found here: 
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.twistedpixels.simple_play

If you're interested in participating in the beta please head over to:
http://simpleplaytrial.twistedpixels.com/beta/

Sincere thanks from the team!
Josh McKinney
Twisted Pixels Multimedia


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

How's gapless playback?

Can I choose which album art I want to download? Because usually the first choice for these media players is always off for the obscure as hell music I listen to.


----------

